# SpeedTrap vs DuoTrap



## Capt_P1card (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello, I am close to purchasing a 2010 Madone 4.7, can anyone tell me:

1) What information each sensor is providing? 
2) If I have a Duotrap...do I want a Speedtrap and vise versa?

Thanks.


----------



## j.o.e.l (Oct 7, 2009)

You don't need speedtrap if you have duotrap. Doutrap has both speed and cadence sensor. Speedtrap only has speed.


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

If your bike is set up for speed trap you can't have duo trap, opposite is true as well. Different holes in different places. If your getting a 2010 you'll have the duo trap recess, not the speed trap. 

edit.. my experiance is with a 6.5, I guess I can't say for sure on the 4.7.


----------



## aggarcia (Aug 28, 2009)

The 2010 Madone 4.x and 6.x are Duotrap ready bikes. The Madone 5.x, 1.x and 2.x are Speedtrap ready. Speedtrap is a speed only sensor mounted in a fork slot. Duotrap is speed & cadence sensor in the chainstay.


----------



## Erasmus354 (Mar 5, 2010)

aggarcia said:


> The 2010 Madone 4.x and 6.x are Duotrap ready bikes. The Madone 5.x, 1.x and 2.x are Speedtrap ready. Speedtrap is a speed only sensor mounted in a fork slot. Duotrap is speed & cadence sensor in the chainstay.


I don't think the 1.x have the slot in the fork for Speedtrap, just the 2.x.


----------

